# blast from the past!



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i remember having one of these when i was a kid.tempted to buy it..what do you guys think?

retro!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yamaha-Po..._MusicalInstr_Keyboard_RL&hash=item417420cebc


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

We still have a Saisho MK500, my little boy plays on it now and then. :thumb:










You can hear a sound sample of it here in demo mode


----------

